# Stanton, MI (Montcalm) Rebel Large Male, young



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Rebel 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog 
Montcalm County Animal Shelter, Stanton, MI 

Rebel is a very friendly and georgeous dog but we cannot stress enough that he needs an adopter who will be able to handle him. He is headstrong and will need strict training. We also do not reccomend an adopter who may have livestock. With some training Rebel will make a wonderful dog, he is very outgoing and full of personality. He will be available for adoption on March 27Th! 

Montcalm County Animal Shelter
Stanton, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">(989) 831-7355</span> 


This shelter gasses and sells to research.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Forgot to add the pf listing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13334011


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Rebel is gorgeous


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Please can a rescue help? This is a gassing shelter and they also sell to research.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Rescued


----------

